# suche für Freehand9 cmyk Farbpalette



## ariadne3 (26. November 2004)

Hallo ich suche für Freehand 9 eine fertige cmyk Farbpalette die ich in die Farbpalette mit aufnehmen kann. Gibt es das überhaupt?


----------



## John-George (28. November 2004)

Hi, 
da gibt es nur die HKS Farbpaletten als Schmuckfarbe oder Prozessfarbe.
Schau mal hier: http://www.dtp-praxis.de/tipps/paletten_fh.htm

Viele Grüße JG


----------

